# Caltech Spring 2011



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone going to this comp? It takes place on May 14th. Here is the registration link --

http://www.cubingusa.com/caltechspring2011/

I am also registered to be a scrambler and a judge! In addition, would anyone be willing to let me borrow some lubix for 2 lubrications? I am able to negotiate a price if needed.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I am going to Caltech Spring. I'm also a registered judge and scrambler. I'll trade any of my puzzles (well, depends on the trade).


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 4, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> Yes, I am going to Caltech Spring. I'm also a registered judge and scrambler. I'll trade any of my puzzles (well, depends on the trade).


 
That's great! I may have a deal for your mini QJ. I have a couple puzzles willing for trade if anyone wants to trade with me as well!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 6, 2011)

Is only masteranders1 and me going? I don't want it to be too lonely


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Is only masteranders1 and me going? I don't want it to be too lonely


 
These people are going: http://www.cubingusa.com/caltechspring2011/competitors.php


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan said:


> These people are going: http://www.cubingusa.com/caltechspring2011/competitors.php


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!! NOW I KNOW THAT THESE PEOPLE ARE GOING. BTW, WHAT IS A WCA!?!?!?!?!


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!! NOW I KNOW THAT THESE PEOPLE ARE GOING. BTW, WHAT IS A WCA!?!?!?!?!


 
Sarcasm?
It's too hard to catch online...


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Sarcasm?
> It's too hard to catch online...


 
yeah lol


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm going. I wonder if I'll win mmag again...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2011)

Almost sub-20!!! Think I can do this...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 26, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Almost sub-20!!! Think I can do this...


 
What are you averaging? We should race on youtube or something


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish I lived in California. Gah.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> What are you averaging? We should race on youtube or something


 
19-21.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 26, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 19-21.


 
That's exactly what I average. I CHALLENGE YOU! the rest of the info will be sent to you in a PM on youtube!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 26, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I wish I lived in California. Gah.


 
why? Aren't you coming anyway?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 6, 2011)

Hey Guys! Only 9 days left! Any goals you guys are hoping for by caltech? How do you plan on accomplishing them?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 14, 2011)

Tommorrow!! Nervous anyone? (I'm not)


----------



## AustinReed (May 14, 2011)

Quad-Post. Wow.


----------



## cubeflip (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, I won Master Magic!

3.48: 4.44, 3.05, 2.97, (2.88), (6.11)

My average could have been way better.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 15, 2011)

^cool! 

anyway, I got a sub 30 OH solve that made me happy.  

I had a handful of sub 20's for 3x3 speed

I even qualified for the second round for the first time!


----------



## masteranders1 (May 15, 2011)

Figured I'd post my general times.

2x2: Fale, like 8-9 average. Didn't make final round, obv.

3x3: Averaged 17 the whole comp, didn't make final round. I got a 13.33 PLL skip second round which was cool.

4x4: 1:18 or 1:19, did about what I can do at home. My Dayan needs to be broken in alot. 

3x3 OH: Actually not bad. Around 40 second average, got a 28 sniggle with an xcross. Didn't make final round.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> got a 28 sniggle


 
hehe thats funny!


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> hehe thats funny!


 
um...okay...?


----------



## iCubeTime (May 15, 2011)

How was the competition in your opinion? Look at iCubeMart's recap of it HERE. If you attended this comp, definitely check it out!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 15, 2011)

I answer too many questions.


----------



## jazzthief81 (May 15, 2011)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=CaltechSpring2011


----------



## a small kitten (May 15, 2011)

How come Weston's results didn't show up in some of the later rounds? Did he just not do them?


----------



## ninjabob7 (May 15, 2011)

I lost my black Maru 4x4. If anybody found it, please PM me.

Other than that, I'm pretty happy: I got some good OH and 2H times and bought a V6 and a Ghost Hand 5x5.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 15, 2011)

I remember that cube being on the judges table. Michael "Not Kevin" Young probably has it. I would suggest emailing him or wait till he sends out the email.


----------

